# Spinning- The joy of hand spinning on a drop spindle.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is one of the places I started. They also have " The joy of spinning an a wheel" others to. There are some video's att. watch them you can do this will spinning. Practice practice practice.
http://joyofhandspinning.com/spinning-yarn-with-a-drop-spindle/


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you . Bookmarked it. Sometimes you need a refresher to get you going.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a good tutorial - wish I'd had it when I bought my drop spindle...I'd taken spinning lessons and was hooked, but the cost of buying a wheel was prohibitive at the time, and I figured a drop spindle would be a good alternative. Wrong. I used some roving I'd dyed with Kool Aid (it was red) and what I managed to spin with that little drop spindle looked more like intestines than yarn. That's when I started saving pennies and bought my first wheel.


----------



## MargegraM (Feb 17, 2012)

I have purchased various styles of spindles, made many more and especially love my homemade 2-CD bottom whorl spindle. I learned to spin with both wheel and spindle by viewing various DVDs and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

This new section is inspiring me to get my drop spindles back out and begin spinning again. I need to work on plying with my spindles. I love looking at what others have spun and woven.


----------

